# WIP: flat top acoustic guitar



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm currently in a class where we are making flat top acoustic guitars with a luthier. I'm not overly diligent at updating pictures but I do take them on a regular basis. Class meets one night a week for several hours and we are building everything from scratch and largely by hand - minus a few parts that are better off purchased (i.e. kerfing).

Pictures are here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cellophane303/sets/72157627277590810/

The pictures are documenting the classes work and aren't specific to my guitar but she is in there. Guitars are spruce tops with rosewood ribs and backs.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Those are a cool bunch of photos. I'll be following this with great interest. That bandsaw is really neat looking, I wish I had one that size.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

ACP said:


> Those are a cool bunch of photos. I'll be following this with great interest. That bandsaw is really neat looking, I wish I had one that size.


The guy that teaches the class / owns the workshop likes to buy and use old tools. Most of the machinery in his shop is 40+ years old. I'll try to slide in some pictures of the machinery one night. 

here's his site if anyone is interested: http://www.tedharlan.com/


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds like a fun and exciting class. Nice work.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

New photos up. Some 'arty' shots & shots taken with a timer during planing & chiseling the tone bars & X-brace. Most weren't even posed :laughing:


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

More images - this time with some photos of the equipment in the shop. A lot of it is War era equipment - I tried to get pictures of nameplates when I could. And the larger table saw has a 15" blade on it.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

About a week away from assembling the box!


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Body is glued up! Next step - lots and lots of sanding, then we start on the necks & headstock.

The top:









The back:


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Started on the bindings this week. It is starting to look like a guitar!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I make a lot of Tele's and Strats but the one your making really take skills.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks =)

It's been a lot of fun and I've definately learned a few things. I'd never get it done if it wasn't in a class setting. I think the instructor is going to do a mandolin build soon and an arch top guitar. I'd love to do both for the experience but don't have the time at the moment =(


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

That is going to be excellent.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks =) Bindings are finished and the mortise for the neck is routed. I keep forgetting to upload pictures :blush: Some new ones are going up now.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Working on the neck, headstock and fretboard now. Almost done. Sorry for the lack of updates - hard to take pictures of sanding 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cellophane303/


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Very cool, were are you able to take that class and what does it cost if you don't mind me asking? I would love to do that .

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

I've always wanted to build a guitar but never seem to make the time. Looks like a nice job so far. Keep it up.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have to apologize. I said I'd be following with great interest, but I forgot about your build! I'm glad you posted again because the guitar is looking great. I've never built one of these, how many hours would you say goes into an acoustic like this? Are you still working with the luthier on this build?


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

The build is at a local shop here in Louisville. The owner teaches several classes - right now he has two or three furniture classes building coffee tables, an open studio (with people who have taken other classes), the flat-top class i'm in, a class building arch-top guitars, and a class that is split between a arch-top guitars and mandolins. The two other guitar classes have all done several builds so they have a good basis. The flat-top guitar is about 150 hours total but some of that is due to there being 5 people in the class and only so many jigs and forms so some steps take longer. Hopefully my pegboard will arrive this week! The sound tuning is all by ear which is a pretty neat process. Sand a bit, tap on it, sand some more, tap again, sand some more. It's wild how much different a few passes with some 180 will make on the tone. 

Moore - classes are $10 / hour plus materials. Depending on wood selections it's around $500 in materials. Obviously if you get exotic woods it will cost more. His site is here: http://www.tedharlan.com/ I know there are other luthiers out there that teach classes but I don't know who or where.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Almost finished. Neck is glued on, everything is laquered, sanded and buffed. Installing frets and string parts next time I go in. So close, yet so far 

pictures are uploading now.


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

Looking good. I'm building one also. I completely understand the slow build thread. :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Evilfrog said:


> Looking good. I'm building one also. I completely understand the slow build thread. :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished product.


our class is about 2 months behind :laughing: the end products though look fantastic!


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Stings are on and final tuning of the nut & saddle has begun. So far she sounds great. Apparently one of the better sounding guitars to be made in a class. :thumbsup:


----------

